# mod user name?



## detroit_fan (Dec 27, 2007)

is there some way to modify my user name? for some reason i capitalized the "F" in my username and can't figure out how to correct it to lower case. I looked in the userCP but can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Fixed


----------

